
‘We Need to Clean This Up’: Clinton Aide’s Newly Public Email Shows Concern - davidf18
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/26/us/politics/wikileaks-hillary-clinton-emails.html
======
davidf18
The newest Wikileaks demonstrates that Obama lied when he said he learned of
Clinton's use of her private email server when the American public did. He
received emails from her private email address according to the hacked emails.

So, apparently Obama lied to us.

But furthermore, when he received these government emails from her private
account (hrcoffice.com ?), he knew that she was risking national security and
breaking laws doing what she was doing, but he did not report her to the FBI
or anyone having to do with security.

EDIT: This story [1] linked to by the NYT article, Clinton's senior aide said
that Clinton "could not use a computer." and did not know her own email
password, having to rely upon aides.

PCs have been ubiquitous for 35 years, how is it possible?

[1] [http://www.politico.com/story/2016/09/hillary-clinton-
emails...](http://www.politico.com/story/2016/09/hillary-clinton-emails-
fbi-228607)

~~~
URSpider94
Maybe he is lying, maybe not, but I would hardly say this is proof. Most mail
programs today default to showing the name of the sender, not their address.
Even if he did see the server name, I would imagine he has many more things on
his mind.

And, let's say he did know she was using an outside server -- that doesn't
mean that he would have any reason to suspect that she was sending classified
info through it: in fact, only a tiny handful of emails containing classified
information have been recovered.

~~~
tdb7893
She had apparently talked to Colin Powell about how to handle information and
it seems like the advice he gave her was to just try to not send or receive
any classified data and that's what it looks like she was doing as there
weren't any emails that contained classified headers or footers that I know of
(which are how you generally would know if something was classified). I doubt
Obama knew she had classified information on the server unless he dug through
all of her actual emails.

~~~
davidf18
I don't think Colin Powell gave her that advice. The reason is that he and
others know that all government business, whether classified or not, must be
on government servers because by law, there must be a record of all government
emails. Again, by law, this information can be disclosed through Freedom of
Information (FOIA) requests, something which Clinton wanted to avoid.

~~~
daughart
A quick google would reveal that he did in fact give this advice:

"He did write former Secretary Clinton an email memo describing his use of his
personal AOL email account for unclassified messages and how it vastly
improved communications within the State Department," a Powell spokeswoman
said.

Read more: [http://www.politico.com/story/2016/09/colin-powell-
hillary-c...](http://www.politico.com/story/2016/09/colin-powell-hillary-
clinton-emails-227861#ixzz4OKFJlh00)

